# kick ass hare ^^



## Aki

Don't know if everyone saw that one, but that video kinda amazed me ^^

http://www.cnet.com/news/todays-youtube-hope-giver-mama-rabbit-defeats-snake-with-kung-fu-kicks/


----------



## MiniLopMad

Aw, it's so cute that she was defending her babies &#10084; 

So sad that one died though :'(


----------



## BlazeBunnies

She is a good mum defending her babies like that.... It's that that one died tho


----------



## frozenstars

Wow, definitely amazing!


----------



## Jacky McCarthy

Omg go go mom but poor babies


----------

